# mousegun ?



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

what is the smallest gun you would actually carry ?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well the smallest I carry is a KT-3AT with with Magtech Gold hollow points.


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

What Baldy said :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll third the motion for the P3AT, though I prefer Gold Dots.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Mike I think I'll get some Gold Dots and see how they run in mine after all it was your talking about them that got me one. The wife picked up on it and bing go she surprised me with one.


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

I also use the Gold Dots in mine.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Not a Kel-Tec but my p64 is my ankle/backup gun, the smallest I carry until I finally break down and buy a NAA mini revolver. I only use this one as a bug or on the rare occasion I have to wear a tux.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a P-3AT as I sit here at the library in my front pocket. I love it for its concealability. I'd rather have my Glock 23 but it's too hard to conceal with what I'm wearing.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Maximo said:


>


I've been more than half tempted to buy one of those for well over a year..the smallest I carry right now is a Smith & Wesson model 649-2 
.38 special j frame snub revolver loaded with 129 grain +P Hydra Shoks..I have a Beretta 3032 Tomcat on layaway though and I suspect I'll load it with Silvertips


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Another vote for the P3AT.


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

P3AT with Gold Dots as well. It's great with the belt clip inside the waistband in shorts and a T-Shirt. Very easy to hide and I sometimes forget its even there.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

My P3AT is also my minimum. I put it in a pocket holster with jeans or shorts when something larger is not possible/practical.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I have heard alot of negative feedback on the P3AT


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Queeqeg said:


> I have heard alot of negative feedback on the P3AT


Not from this forum, evidently, since everyone here apparently has a P3AT and likes it enough to carry it.

Mine has never malfunctioned. I have run ball, Gold Dot and Silvertip through it. I do clean it somewhat more frequently than my Glocks, which is to say every couple of months. It just perks right along, doesn't complain, and is tiny and light and easy to carry even in running shorts. I even sold my S&W J-frame, the last of my revolvers, and replaced it with the P3AT.

Not bad for $225.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I carry a Kahr P9. Here is a pic of it on a regular sized mouse pad. This is my summer carry since it is so thin and light. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I even sold my S&W J-frame, the last of my revolvers, and replaced it with the P3AT.


I would never do that..my J frame has a certain style, flair or panache that appeals to me


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

P3AT followed closely by S&W Model 642 J-Frame.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Queeqeg said:


> I would never do that..my J frame has a certain style, flair or panache that appeals to me


Diff'rent strokes, I guess. I don't care one whit about style, just functionality (I mainly carry Glocks!). For me, the P3AT is easier to shoot well than the J-frame, recoils less, and is also obviously lighter and flatter.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Smallest I would carry?? Well that would have to depend on where and when, In South America I carried a Walther TPH in a shirt tail holster, ,, and on UC duty for the PD have carried either the same gun or a Browning-25 and then a NAA 22 mag ,

Most times now tho I will not go below a 9mm in any of the recent quality compacts


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Diff'rent strokes, I guess. I don't care one whit about style, just functionality


it's the difference between driving a vehicle that looks like everyone elses or driving a custom hot rod..yeah you can drive what everybody else does..I'll stick with the classic


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*small gun*

i will say the kel tec also,no matter what make or model of gun though i would never carry anything smaller than a 380


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I carry a P3AT almost every day. But i do prefer to have a small 38 or even my 45.


----------

